# Bull eyes



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Honestly i more favor pigeon with bull eyes. 
yes i know that its common in Recessive white only but *do anyone know how i can get or breed out bb, bc, Recessive red, yellow and other to have the bull eyes?* 

Im trying to work on a project of getting some yellow and blur bar birds to have the bull eyes instead of its pearl, chestnut, or other eye color. 

so here is somewhat im planning...

if i want a yellow to have bull eyes..should this work??

if i breed a yellow cock with pearl eyes X recessive white hen bull eyes for the 1st generation[f1], 

then breed the the [F1] offspring yellow cock (carrying bull eyes) X another Recessive white hen with bull eyes to get the 2nd generation[F2].

then breed the the [F2] offspring cock bull eyes X the [F1] offspring hen.

would i get 50% yellow offspring showing bull eyes from [F2]cocks X [F1]hen?

suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

There is no bull eye gene. Recessive white takes away the pigment from the bird including the eye pigment leaving it a "bull eye". The other way it happens if with piebald genes also crossing over the eye. So if you want bull eyes you need to find birds with splashed heads or baldheads with bull eyes. You could in try to then breed towards having the least white while still keep a bull eye.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> You could in try to then breed towards having the least white while still keep a bull eye.


thanks

i know that it is possible to have yellow with bull eyes. I saw it and i believe some of the members in here have them.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd say that a bull eye has more pigment than a red or a pearl eye. Maybe because the feathers didn't want the pigment?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Bull eye is the lack of pigment, Melanin I believe.

As print has said, find something that carries pied in the head, I have ash red bar rollers with bull eyes, They have slight tick eye but apart from that no sign of white what so ever, I imagine this is how they produced the yellows you talk off

The problem with using recessive white is the only way to get the bull eye is to breed homozygous rec white and in the proccess you are going to loose any colour pigment from the pigeon itslef leaving you with an all white bird with bull eyes. No yellow, No red. just white


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

why is an albino's eye red?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i have a yellow bar capuchine hen with one bull eye and one regular eye


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i have sa some normal blue check racing homer(no splash in the head) that have dark eyes they look like a bull eye. Dark eye are also common in other loft.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Henk69 said:


> why is an albino's eye red?


Albinos have no pigment in the eye (since they cannot produce any pigment), and as such light bounces directly off the back of the eye (the retina). The retina is blood rich and thus the red color we see.

Recessive white birds are not true albinos though, and the pigments that usually lie on the iris (pearl or orange) are not present, thus allowing light to pass thru the outer iris pigment, deeper into the eye and reflect the darker pigment of the inner surface's of the eye (which is still there).


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

To breed solids with bull eyes, one would have to find a gene that turns of pigment production in the iris. I don't know of any such genes, though I have also seen self blacks and blue bars with dark eyes. Looking closely at them they are not bull eye though, but rather have very dark pigment on the iris itself.

One should be able to select for progreaaively darker eyes, but such a project could take decades wihout stick with suitably dark eyes to begin with...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have rollers with 1 white eye 1 bull eye, 1 yellow eye 1 bull eye, 2 bull eyes & i have homers either white with bull eyes, grizzles with bull eye and a red grizzle with bull eye. i have a grizzle male with very dark red eyes that could pass for bull but when light shines on them you can see the deep red color


----------

